

Ask HN: What is the best programming chair? - clarky07

I&#x27;ve decided it&#x27;s time for a good chair but I don&#x27;t know which one to get. I had an Aeron at a previous job. I really liked it, but not so much that I won&#x27;t consider something else. I&#x27;ve noted Steelcase Leap and HM Mirra getting good reviews, among a few others.<p>What is your favorite chair and why? Also, probably more important, is there a brick and mortar that sells these anywhere that I could actually try them out? Closest I&#x27;ve found is a back store in my area that carries high end chairs, but doesn&#x27;t actually have any of the above mentioned brands.
======
seltzered_
I'm a fan of backless flexible stool-chairs after reading all the articles
last year talking about how sitting is bad for you:

1) The swopper - what I use every day, basically a stool using an automotive
spring, that also flexes around. Price is anywhere from 500-800, although
occasionally you can find a craigslist deal.

2) The ergo ergo - a backup chair I eventually want to purchase, the nice
thing about it is it's inflatable therefore it's potentially portable. Price
is ~100 bucks, but not height adjustable like the swopper.

Also, at my old job I just took a high 'lab bench' and paired it with a high
'standing' desk. If you're in a cubicle farm, you can sometimes just rip down
the bookshelf and use that to hold your monitor/keyboard at standing level.

------
_pius
Design Within Reach is a brick and mortar store that keeps several of these
high end chairs in stock and provides a good environment for trying them out,
at least in San Francisco.

I have a Herman Miller Embody and really couldn't be happier with it. Very
comfortable and infinitely adjustable.

[http://www.hermanmiller.com/products/seating/performance-
wor...](http://www.hermanmiller.com/products/seating/performance-work-
chairs/embody-chairs.html)

